# Favorite Headstock Design Pics



## djpharoah (Aug 26, 2007)

Everyone seems to love/hate different head stocks. So why not post your personal favorite headstock pictures in here.

This personally is my favorite. Its reversed and mildly angled,(vs say those Jacksons). It is the ESP Pointy reverse headstock. I like the normal ones too but I love reverse head stocks. Headstock below is from an SC607B.


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 26, 2007)

Hands down my favorite headstock. 


Reversed Ibanez ones are cool too.


----------



## Miek (Aug 26, 2007)

Nips thats a pretty ugly headstock

I'd like it more if it were a little shorter


----------



## Shawn (Aug 26, 2007)

These are my top 3~


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice choices, Shawn.


----------



## skinhead (Aug 26, 2007)

My favourite headstock it's the LGM one and reversed Ibanez, ESP and Jackson ones.













But goddamn it's so uncomfortable to tune a reversed headstock guitar!


----------



## yellowv (Aug 26, 2007)

My fav has got to be the reverse pointed ESP as well.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## skinhead (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah Dan i forgot, the Conklin headstock it's so badass


----------



## Shawn (Aug 26, 2007)

Frank, I agree with you on the LGM headstocks, however, they look better reversed.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 26, 2007)

ESP pointy and ESP jackson-stock (not as angled as the actual jackson one, looks better)


----------



## skinhead (Aug 26, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Frank, I agree with you on the LGM headstocks, however, they look better reversed.



Yeah, Shawn, the aggressive body shape and the headstock are metal.

I would like to see an 8 string LGM reversed.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 26, 2007)

Rev. Ibby 7 in-line

Richard Fay 8


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 26, 2007)

carvin sevens have badass headstocks.

but i really like caparison headstocks.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 26, 2007)

i love les paul headstocks, the gentle flare on them looks great, but for 7's they look goofey, i always have dug ibby hs's or traditional jackson hs's like on the soloists


----------



## SeanC (Aug 26, 2007)

B Lopez said:


>



That's my favorite headstock too. That would look so cool on a 7.


I also really love the Ken Lawrence explorer headstock


----------



## Edroz (Aug 26, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> Hands down my favorite headstock.
> 
> 
> ]





the Carvin pointys are by far my favorite headstocks as well


----------



## amonb (Aug 26, 2007)

Vic Rattlehead said:


> I also really love the Ken Lawrence explorer headstock



That Ken Lawrence is the hawt-ness! I remember the first time I saw it in a James Hetfield vid and going "What is THAT?"


----------



## MerlinTKD (Aug 26, 2007)

Reverse ESP FTW!


----------



## Paul Warren (Aug 26, 2007)

I actually really dig the headstock on my EB/MM 7 because it looks right with 7 tuners and the finish just matches the body in the best way. The EB/MM 6's have way too small of a headstock for me, but the 7's seem just right and complement the guitar perfectly. Given the curvy guitar, a pointy headstock just wouldn't work.  I like most Ibanez headstocks as well. Just a classic shape to me.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 26, 2007)

Edroz said:


> the Carvin pointys are by far my favorite headstocks as well



i on;y like the carvin pointy headstocks if they are reversed or on the v.
otherwise, i don't think they match the body styles.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 26, 2007)

my dragon's head design:


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 26, 2007)

Conklin's & Ibanez's.


----------



## gurugow (Aug 26, 2007)

^^^^ Oh yeah, I like that a lot.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 26, 2007)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> my dragon's head design:




cool! i dig the little bevels in it.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 26, 2007)

yeah, i can't wait to finish building that guitar, and get it painted and all that. hopefully getting it finished next month, and then from there i'll basically just need to get the pickguard, pickups, and get it put together and wired.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 26, 2007)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> yeah, i can't wait to finish building that guitar, and get it painted and all that. hopefully getting it finished next month, and then from there i'll basically just need to get the pickguard, pickups, and get it put together and wired.



you should paint the headstock bevels a different color than the rest of the headstock. that would look rad.

do you have pics of the body?


----------



## Gfunk (Aug 26, 2007)

The ESP "Knifehead" is me fav, both functionally and cosmetically.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 26, 2007)

these pointy Carvin ones that they only had for about a year.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 26, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> these pointy Carvin ones that they only had for about a year.




they are still available. you just have to ask.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 26, 2007)

oh, I wish they still had that body shape too


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 26, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> oh, I wish they still had that body shape too



i can't even tell what body shape that is in the picture.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## purple_hazer (Aug 26, 2007)

and pointy carvins and their sevens


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 26, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


>


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 26, 2007)

For bass, I've always loved the Rickenbacker 4001/4003 design


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 26, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> you should paint the headstock bevels a different color than the rest of the headstock. that would look rad.
> 
> do you have pics of the body?



the cutaways will be left natural maple, while the flat top of the headstock will be white.

i don't have pics of the body yet, because i haven't actually started making it yet...just got my body template cut out last weekend, and planning to start on the body this week when i'm not working. aiming to have it ready for paint by sept. 12


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 26, 2007)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> the cutaways will be left natural maple, while the flat top of the headstock will be white.
> 
> i don't have pics of the body yet, because i haven't actually started making it yet...just got my body template cut out last weekend, and planning to start on the body this week when i'm not working. aiming to have it ready for paint by sept. 12



win!

what body style will it have?


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 26, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


>








you're welcome


----------



## Faine (Aug 26, 2007)

I like the headstocks on those B.C. rich warlocks...The devil horn things.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 26, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> win!
> 
> what body style will it have?



it's *basically* a superstrat type body, but with some B.C. Rich-inspired alterations. it's also similar to the old Fender Japan "Performer" body style (which i didn't actually realize when i was designing it, but i still like how it looks, and my pickguard is different as well)


----------



## Faine (Aug 26, 2007)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> my dragon's head design:



I think this looks really cool! I love it. It would be sick as hell if It was black with Lime green stripes.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 26, 2007)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> it's *basically* a superstrat type body, but with some B.C. Rich-inspired alterations. it's also similar to the old Fender Japan "Performer" body style (which i didn't actually realize when i was designing it, but i still like how it looks, and my pickguard is different as well)




sounds sweet. be sure to post lots of pics when you get working on it.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 27, 2007)

MY favorite headstock of all time is the Jackson SLSMG one, but the reverse Jackson inline is sweet too.


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2007)

Any Ibanez 7 string reverse. 

Color doesn't matter to me.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## playstopause (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## playstopause (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2007)

playstopause said:


>



Dude, seriously, stop fucking torturing me by showing that pic.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 27, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Dude, seriously, stop fucking torturing me by showing that pic.



Crazy, that little funny feeling i get in my jeans while watching it. 

_"I had a vision of love" _ (famous pop music hit)


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 27, 2007)

playstopause said:


>


that guitar is the shit.


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 27, 2007)

OMG - reverse headstock on my next guitar.


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 27, 2007)

Edroz said:


> the Carvin pointys are by far my favorite headstocks as well



Too bad they dont come in sevens though  

I'd be sold.


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 27, 2007)

Someone post some Stephen carpenter customs - those with the reverse headstocks omg...


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Aug 27, 2007)

Here.I prefer the first generation wich is longer from end of truss cover to the first tuning peg, and from base to tip of course! ;o)


----------



## ParkerGuy (Aug 27, 2007)

playstopause said:


>



where can you get ahold of one of those axes? I always wanted an ibanez with a maple fretboard.


----------



## Eric (Aug 27, 2007)

I  Ibby 7 headstocks... and it looks so cool when they are next to eachother on a guitar stand and are all the same shape


----------



## GazPots (Aug 27, 2007)

This minus the dust cause its got the ibanez logo inlaid.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Aug 27, 2007)

Any Ibanez reverse (6 or 7) is good, although I've never had any experience with tuning one. I also like the Dean Razorback headstock, but I don't think it'd go well with any other body shape.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 27, 2007)

THATS FUCKING HOT!!!


----------



## angryman (Aug 27, 2007)

playstopause said:


>


 
Damn I really want that Black Model !


----------



## -K4G- (Aug 27, 2007)

those are sweet mockups!!! Im gassing for all of them.DAMN.



reversed headstock FTW


----------



## EclecticFinn (Aug 27, 2007)

I am a huge fan of the Ibanez reverse headstock, certainly one of my favorites. My favorite though is the Caparison headstock, I love the 4x3 tuning peg setup and the sharp horn at the end.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 27, 2007)

ParkerGuy said:


> where can you get ahold of one of those axes? I always wanted an ibanez with a maple fretboard.




they aren't real models.
they're mockups.
variant made them.

oh, but how i wish they were real...


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2007)

JPMDan said:


>


----------



## CLONE (Aug 27, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Someone post some Stephen carpenter customs - those with the reverse headstocks omg...


Here's my custom SCR:





It's one the first 4 7 string that steph got! :-D


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 27, 2007)

carvin seven headstock (for rounded bodies)





schecter seven headstocks (for non rounded bodies)





jp7 headstock (just cos its nice)


----------



## midian (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## MetalSir (Aug 27, 2007)

my esp! is the most damned beautifull thing i've never seen!!






and, as you can see, i love it!!


----------



## adz87 (Aug 27, 2007)

my fav 












i did try and find the 7 string PRS but i failed =( lol if only there was a parker seven.......


----------



## Xykhron (Aug 27, 2007)

Parker's and Caparison's


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 27, 2007)

CLONE said:


> Here's my custom SCR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We need more pics ASAP!! Make them larger too!

 OMG - that guitar looks sick!


----------



## msherman (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## playstopause (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Shawn (Aug 27, 2007)

I've always loved the Strat headstock too. Tele headstocks are cool as well.


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 27, 2007)

Anyone have a pic of a reverse tele?


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Shawn said:


> I've always loved the Strat headstock too. Tele headstocks are cool as well.



That is my LEAST fav. headstock design LOL


----------



## FoxZero (Aug 28, 2007)

I must say the BC Rich Beast headstock is my personal favorite. They look kinda weird in photos but in person they're amazing!





Followed by that for me would be the old BCR reverse straight 6. God I'd love a seven string Stealth!





This one's sick too! Same thing, but not reversed.





I love this one a lot too!


----------



## playstopause (Aug 28, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Anyone have a pic of a reverse tele?



I'm a headstock hunter and i've never seen that.


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 28, 2007)

playstopause said:


> I'm a headstock hunter and i've never seen that.



Dude - send me all your reverse headstock Ibanez/ESP headstocks!!! I need new avatars.


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 28, 2007)

FoxZero said:


>



+1... Ever since I saw Smyths Ignitor I have been in love with that headstock!  

Karl sanders spear headstock is f*OO*kin br*OO*tal t*OO*!


----------



## playstopause (Aug 28, 2007)

I deleted most of them recently... CPU cleaning!
I posted most of them in your 2 threads...

I'll check it out though.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 28, 2007)

KxK reversed inline 7


----------



## playstopause (Aug 28, 2007)

Look what i found... No Tele headstock, but still :


----------



## playstopause (Aug 28, 2007)

The good ol' Kramer "hockey stick"


----------



## Variant (Aug 28, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> +1... Ever since I saw Smyths Ignitor I have been in love with that headstock!



That, reversed, would pretty much rule everything!


----------



## noodles (Aug 28, 2007)

LEWY7777777 said:


> Here.I prefer the first generation wich is longer from end of truss cover to the first tuning peg, and from base to tip of course! ;o)


----------



## Carrion (Aug 28, 2007)

Oops!

For serious though:


----------



## noodles (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 28, 2007)

think Foxzero touched on it, but reversed its much better..


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 28, 2007)

technomancer said:


> KxK reversed inline 7




THIS ONE! THIS ONE!!!!!


----------



## Eric (Aug 28, 2007)

If noones posted it... the 884 Blackmachine has a SICK headstock 

Black Machine


----------



## Universe74 (Aug 28, 2007)

^ 884 Page


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 28, 2007)

Suuuuuuuuwwweeett. Thats like a reverse Parker only much more


----------



## FoxZero (Aug 28, 2007)

Variant said:


> That, reversed, would pretty much rule everything!



The Stealth I posted has it reversed and it does rule everything! I don't know why BCR is replacing everything with the Widow head stocks, they're cool but not as good as their classics.

Most of those pics were off the BC Rich website in the photo gallery before it got taken down. I saved a ton! I'll see if I can find some more.

@NickCormier Thanks man I didn't have like that on my hard drive, I got that pic from Edroz.

Some more neat ones I found on my PC.













Some bass head stocks I like.









Here's a ton of nice BCR headstocks!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 28, 2007)

Np Foxzero..

The Chris woods guitar im getting made right now, Im gonna most likely have the BC rich headstock I posted on page 9, so it should be pretty sweet. Might make it abit thinner and longer tho, to fit for a 7 string..

Not sure on the bodyshape yet but some kinda stealth/xiphos/warrior design most likely. But Those BC rich headstocks are just too good.


----------



## FoxZero (Aug 28, 2007)

There's several revered ones in the last pics I posted, and the first one I post was off a seven. I agree, BC Rich has the coolest headstock designs ever and seem to look good on any body.

I say go for a Stealth, personally for my first custom I want either a Stealth or a Mockingbird, but I'd probably go with the Warbeast 7 since I've never seen one, but that's a long time from now unless I build it myself 

Edit: yo Nick check out the bodie designs off here too! Moser Custom Shop - Finest Custom Made Guitars and Basses, Custom Guitars and Basses made in the USA - Expect Quality from Moser Custom Shop

some more headstock pics, crazy ones by Moser lol. These are awesome!












































My personal Moser favs are the Dolphin, Blade, and Bite. The Starblazer's sick too, but I'd take any of em. If Moser does Templar 7s I'd love to get a Geneses 7 with a Dolphin head stock


----------

